# Looking for a Font.



## kevdog (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi there I was looking for a particular font last night but had zero success. 
The font I'm looking for is the one used the Sons Of Anarchy logo. After doing some research I found people where saying that it was a font named carnivalee freakshow but looking at the font it has some perforation in the letters and a jagged edge round the letters. 
Can anybody she'd some light on this?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Try one called IFC Railroad.


----------



## kevdog (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks I will give that a go.


----------



## kevdog (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks that was the one.


----------



## Fardad (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, it is *Carnevalee Freakshow*. You can download it here for free here Carnevalee Freakshow Font . 

I also use https://www.myfonts.com to identify typeface for design work on occasion. Just upload a copy graphic of the type and it will tell you pretty much what it is. It is very accurate assuming your original image is clean.

Hope this is useful.


----------

